
Bernard Peuto Computer Architect Has Died - drallison
https://www.computerhistory.org/trustee/bernard-peuto
======
drallison
Bernard Peuto (1943-2019) was the architect at Zilog for the Z8000 and Z8
processors and went on to a long productive and creative career. He was a
friend and will be missed.

